# Asbestos concerns



## GoFigure (Jul 3, 2017)

another look...


----------



## GoFigure (Jul 3, 2017)

Secondly, these pictures are from the bathroom linoleum - which has some type of faux glittery grout in between the "tiles". A section of this "grout" is missing. Are we being exposed to asbestos possibilities from this? Thank you in advance for any opinions!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The best way to figure out if it's asbestos is to have it tested.
Asbestos is really only harmful if it gets disturbed and becomes airborne. Usually only an issue if it becomes degraded or when being removed.


----------

